# Wanted: Cycling Plus Magazine May 2008



## lonesome_rider (7 Jun 2008)

Anyone have this and would like to sell it on please?

Or failing that, a good scan of the Bike Computer reviews please, as this is the main reason for requiring this particular copy.

Cheers,

Gazza.


----------



## longers (7 Jun 2008)

You got PM.


----------



## lonesome_rider (9 Jun 2008)

Hi all..

I am still after this edition if anyone has it please.

Thanks for trying to find your copy for me though longers.

Cheers,

Gazza.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jun 2008)

I recently cancelled my subscription!

But try and post this in 'cafe'; it has a bigger audience than here! 
Bon chance!


----------



## lonesome_rider (9 Jun 2008)

OK I will do. Just thought the sale/wanted section was the appropriate area.


----------



## lonesome_rider (11 Jun 2008)

Sorted now


----------

